# Hello guys!



## Drowned Fish (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys,

I browsed this website by accident, while I was looking for some other stuff. I really gotta say this is a really awesome website, with lots of info  

I'm from Holland and in daily life I'm a student and 3D artist.

I'm really enjoying my stay here  

- Drowned Fish


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome! Please post some of your aviation art work!


----------



## Drowned Fish (Dec 7, 2006)

Roger, will do


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Nice to welcome you there.I also would be glad to see yours arts.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2006)

Wurger u inventive genius, that siggy is too much lol...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

i rather like it.......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't really but that is just me...

Welcome DF.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome fish - let's see the stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome Fish!, Yes lets see some art.


----------

